# How to clean flashlight lens?



## xpawel18x (May 27, 2009)

I just got a SureFire light and I'm really worried how I will wipe the glass lens once it gets touched accidentaly by my finger or soiled in any other way. Is there a good cleaner or cloth you guys use not to scratch it? Also, would a fingerprint affect the light's beam and/or make it dimmer?


----------



## Mjolnir (May 27, 2009)

If it is a lens with an anti reflective coating, you may want to use a glasses cleaning cloth (like one intended for anti reflective coating) if you are super paranoid about scratches. My eagletac has an anti reflective coating, but I have been unable to scratch it, and have cleaned it with less ideal things. You probably want to stay away from paper products, which can cause scratches more easily. 
However, a flashlight is a tool that will eventually get scratches no matter what. Small scratches wont really make a noticeable difference in beam quality. Smudges and fingerprints, however, are sometimes noticeable when you shine the light at a white wall, but aren't all that big of a deal. They won't cause a noticeable difference in brightness.

Keep in mind this is a flashlight, not a camera lens. It doesn't need to be perfect, and you don't need to worry about getting it "soiled."


----------



## ResQTech (May 27, 2009)

xpawel18x said:


> I just got a SureFire light and I'm really worried how I will wipe the glass lens once it gets touched accidentaly by my finger or soiled in any other way. Is there a good cleaner or cloth you guys use not to scratch it? Also, would a fingerprint affect the light's beam and/or make it dimmer?



Pretty much anything, tissue, towel, tshirt, etc. Smudges on the lens really won't affect the output and it should be pretty resistant to scratches. Surefires are rugged tools and weren't meant to be pampered...


----------



## xpawel18x (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for making me feel better. I am a little too paranoid when it comes to my new toys. Eventually I'll loosen up. lol.


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 27, 2009)

Lick the lens. Taste the lumens!
Or you could use a clean T-shirt if you're feeling ordinary. :shrug:

Go use that flashlight and don't worry, enjoy.


----------



## greenLED (May 27, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Lick the lens. Taste the lumens!
> Or you could use a clean T-shirt if you're feeling ordinary. :shrug:
> 
> * Go use that flashlight and don't worry, enjoy.*



This pretty much sums up my take on it.


----------



## KingGlamis (May 28, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Lick the lens. Taste the lumens!
> Or you could use a clean T-shirt if you're feeling ordinary. :shrug:
> 
> Go use that flashlight and don't worry, enjoy.



I also agree. I often use just my finger to give a lens a quick dusting (usually pocket lint on the lens). Sometimes I use my T-shirt. No worries if it's a light that gets used, as most should. If it's a shelf-queen I have no advice for you because I don't own any shelf-queens.


----------



## jgraham15 (May 28, 2009)

I use a Burris Lens Pen To clean the lenses on my flashlights (also my riflescopes, binoc's and range finder).

It works great and won't leave any scratches. For around $8-$10 it's not a bad investment for your $100+ flashlights.

Just my opinion though! :thumbsup:


----------



## GGG (May 28, 2009)

Does oils from your finger/hand effect the lens when it heats up from extended usage.


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 28, 2009)

Not on anything I've ever owned.

Perhaps it is a possibility on a super hotwire incan? I doubt it though.


----------



## f22shift (May 28, 2009)

i always use dishwasher soap and a finger and blow dry with a camera bulb squeezy thing. always comes out streakfree.
i wonder if the dishsoap is too strong for the coating. so far so good.


----------



## litetube (May 28, 2009)

I use Micro fiber cloths but not the silky ones, the ones that feel more like cotton towels, but they are not. They donot scratch and they sop up all that finger cheese like a sponge. Take the dust off too . a $1.oo at Walmart


----------



## MarNav1 (May 29, 2009)

Best thing I've used is the microfiber cloths that waynejitsu sells. I have even cleaned some smudged reflectors with them, great towels IMO.


----------



## chmsam (May 29, 2009)

Oils from your hands should not damage the lens -- that's pretty much only for hot surfaces like halogen or HID lamps.

I wouldn't use any paper product (paper towel, facial tissue, toilet paper, etc.) to clean a lens. The paper fibers can scratch the glass or plastic. Use a clean, soft cloth (old t-shirts or old cloth diapers that have been washed) or a lens cleaning chamois (a cloth specifically made for cleaning a camera lens). 

Usually it is better to use a lightly dampened cloth than a dry cloth in case there is dirt on the cloth. Lens cleaning fluid is best but there are other choices like pure, clean water. Spit is just gross and most folks over the age of 12 wouldn't use it.

Dust "puffers" from a camera shop are good too. Those are soft bristle brushes with a squeeze bulb that blows a puff of air on the surface and lets you brush dust away very gently. Get a good one and it'll only cost you about $10.

All of this is super cheap and will do a great job.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 30, 2009)

I have always used alcohol with a q-tip if its really dirty followed by a cotton or micro cloth to wipe away any residue.

That pen cleaner jgraham15 mentioned looks like a good way to go to.


----------

